# On demand temporary overclock



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, I hope to seek some advice regarding overclock. I have never OCed before and am pretty unfamilur with OC part of software and BIOS, however I do understand the basics and read what I could find.

I am wanting more performance in a few games and would like to set up a temporary on demand overclock which is easy and fast to change between. 70% of the time I am perfectly happy with my PC so it doesn't seem a great idea for a 'permanent' BIOS OC.

I would like to OC everything really as I still think it'll still struggle with just the GPU on Rivatuner. 
So I was looking at Ntune which can OC ram, GPU and CPU and revert back to stock in 1 button.. 

Just wondered other peoples thoughts on software and if it sounds like the best option or if I should OC CPU and ram in BIOS and GPU on rivatuner when I need it?

My current temperatures are 45 cpu idle(arctic cooling freezer 7 pro), 30 system, 62 gpu (normal for 8800gtx with stock fan speed) and I'd be most thankful for any and all advice or links as I'm still in early stages of research.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should always overclock the cpu and ram via the bios. Software can give innacurate readings and can totally mess things up especially because the operating system will have things going on in the background which can screw things up.

your cpu temps look a bit high to me for idle readings you should be mid 30s, where did you get these temps from? the bios is most accurate


----------



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, went with BIOS + EVGA precision.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to take off the old thermal paste and reapply new paste. I would not overclock with idele temps that high.


----------

